# Revue Casio Pro Trek PRW-2000



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui il fait beau, il fait chaud alors c'est le moment parfait pour sortir ma *Casio Pro Trek PRW-2000* véritable toolwatch avec triple capteurs pour seulement 11 mm d'épaisseur 

Lien vers la vidéo:


----------

